# Ben Hill & Irwin Counties



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2007)

My family farm is located in NW Irwin county and SW Ben Hill County...about 2 miles from the Turner county line.

Just wondering if anyone else hunts this area and if so, what you might've seen.

Until this past weekend, I'd only been 3 or 4 times (football season took precedence)...but I spent most of my waking hours in the stand last weekend.  Saw does and yearlings, but no big bucks.  Heard a buck chasing a doe Sunday morning but never saw them.

Better luck this weekend and over Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in waterloo, i think the next 2 weeks will be real good over here.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah...if nothing else, I'll be off work for Thanksgiving for a few days so I can devote some time to the stand.  

Good luck!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 16, 2007)

oh yes, we are out of school all next week counting weekends we have 9 days , hope to spend as much time as i can in a deer stand.


----------

